# BREAKING IN COILS



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

THIS IS FOR ALL THE TOPICS ON "HOW DO I BREAK IN MY COILS"...........I ONLY HAD ABOUT AN INCH OF PLAY WHEN I STARTED............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT5AYSYFuxw

BREAKING IN COILS IS EASY.....DONT MAKE IT HARDER THAN WHAT IT HAS TO BE..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i thought breaking coils in was when u get ur coils and u throw them thru a neighbors window and u get what u want out of it lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

was that the 3 1/2 ton coils?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

i have always liked how clean that car hops.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 13 2008, 05:37 PM~10865754
> *i have always liked how clean that car hops.
> *


thank u sir..........  

kingfish..............the black 4.5 ton from koolaid


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey MUFASA, what type of coils are best for a big body.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 06:49 PM~10865836
> *thank u sir..........
> 
> kingfish..............the black 4.5 ton from koolaid
> *


are they a new coil? ive got the silver 4.5s from em few months back


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2008, 05:52 PM~10865860
> *are they a new coil?  ive got the silver 4.5s from em few months back
> *


 :dunno: i just got them on wed night i think it was??....but just had some time to test them 2 day.......i dont know how long hes been getting these made.......ive tried the silver/black/and whites........i have my own preference, but so far they've all worked.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 06:55 PM~10865873
> *:dunno: i just got them on wed night i think it was??....but just had some time to test them 2 day.......i dont know how long hes been getting these made.......ive tried the silver/black/and whites........i have my own preference, but so far they've all worked.....
> *


gotcha. gonna get my car together and hopefully everythings right on it and see how the coils work for me. but so far they look to be doing me some good. finally gotta rebuild that adel of mine and i got the kit here now from koolaid so im good to go on that front. next its chain time and then play time lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AND HERES A VIDEO RIGHT AFTER I BROKE THEM IN, I STRAIGHTENED OUT THE CAR AND HOPPED IT AGAIN........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjegeC7uW3Y


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 07:04 PM~10865928
> *AND HERES A VIDEO RIGHT AFTER I BROKE THEM IN, I STRAIGHTENED OUT THE CAR AND HOPPED IT AGAIN........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjegeC7uW3Y
> *



HAHA I SEE UR AT IT AGAIN IN ANOTHER FORUM ROOM.... and u know what im talkin about too lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I SHOULD START CHARGING 4 LESSONS..............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2008, 06:05 PM~10865937
> *HAHA I SEE UR AT IT AGAIN IN ANOTHER FORUM ROOM....  and u know what im talkin about too lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 07:05 PM~10865945
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol i knew it was only a matter of time again lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 13 2008, 05:51 PM~10865854
> *Hey MUFASA, what type of coils are best for a big body.
> *


MY BAD...I MISSED YOUR POST...............I PERSONALLY LIKE THE SILVER COILS THAT KOOLAID CARRIES RIGHT NOW......FOR THAT TYPE OF CAR......ITS WHAT I WOULD USE......


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

u always run 4.5s? never would have guessed it from how smooth it looked in past vids..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 13 2008, 06:17 PM~10866015
> *u always run 4.5s? never would have guessed it from how smooth it looked in past vids..
> *


IVE USED FROM 3 TON TO 4.5 TON............I LIKE TO TRY EVERYTHING THATS OUT THERE..........ONE COMPANYS 4.5 TON MAY NOT STACK UP TO THE COMPETITORS, SO I LIKE TO TEST THINGS FOR MY SELF..IN MY OWN CAR BECAUSE I KNOW WHAT ITS SUPPOSED TO DO........


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 09:04 PM~10865928
> *AND HERES A VIDEO RIGHT AFTER I BROKE THEM IN, I STRAIGHTENED OUT THE CAR AND HOPPED IT AGAIN........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjegeC7uW3Y
> *



WHO'S THE ****** IN THE BACK GROUND??


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

will try them this week see what it dew..... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 13 2008, 11:20 PM~10867285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have my set and i do like them.. they been in the car for a month now and they are still spongy and broke in but not soft


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

v6? v8? there r going tn a 78 monte v8


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

that thing swingin nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

1/4 or full wrap cut off? Whats it hittin on the stick? And you forgot to post the video of your boys hand hopping it first :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 14 2008, 12:44 PM~10869475
> *1/4 or full wrap cut off? Whats it hittin on the stick? And you forgot to post the video of your boys hand hopping it first  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt 4 get shit..............i never hand hop a car.......MAYBE U SHOULD ASK SOME OF UR MEMBERS FROM OUT HERE ABOUT ME....ALEX FROM EAST LOS OR THE 818 RIDERS.......THEY KNOW WHATS UP..........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 12:53 PM~10869517
> *i didnt 4 get shit..............i never hand hop a car.......MAYBE U SHOULD ASK SOME OF UR MEMBERS FROM OUT HERE ABOUT ME....ALEX FROM EAST LOS OR THE 818 RIDERS.......THEY KNOW WHATS UP..........
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 14 2008, 01:00 PM~10869538
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE..............HOWS LV.?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10869517
> *i didnt 4 get shit..............i never hand hop a car.......MAYBE U SHOULD ASK SOME OF UR MEMBERS FROM OUT HERE ABOUT ME....ALEX FROM EAST LOS OR THE 818 RIDERS.......THEY KNOW WHATS UP..........
> *


LOL i was just fuckin with you homie.. Clean car though. Have always liked it!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 14 2008, 01:03 PM~10869550
> *LOL i was just fuckin with you homie.. Clean car though. Have always liked it!
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 01:01 PM~10869545
> *SUP HOMIE..............HOWS LV.?
> *


it's coo..jus been chop'n these foo's up..they be do'n that ol stuck shit...think'n that's hop'n..lol..but all i see is :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 14 2008, 01:05 PM~10869559
> *it's coo..jus been chop'n these foo's up..they be do'n that ol stuck shit...think'n that's hop'n..lol..but all i see is :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 06:04 PM~10865928
> *AND HERES A VIDEO RIGHT AFTER I BROKE THEM IN, I STRAIGHTENED OUT THE CAR AND HOPPED IT AGAIN........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjegeC7uW3Y
> *


Chris they look like they were geeting soft ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 14 2008, 06:26 PM~10870853
> *Chris they look like they were geeting soft ?
> *


YES THEY WERE.................GOOD OBSERVATION.........THEY WORK...BUT I PREFER THE SILVER ONES..........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 07:29 PM~10870860
> *YES THEY WERE.................GOOD OBSERVATION.........THEY WORK...BUT I PREFER THE SILVER ONES..........
> *


i will 2nd you on that one. my silver 4.5 tons are still strong. they dont seem to be soft as of yet. but i have yet to get the car really up off teh ground to break them in like they should be


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 06:29 PM~10870860
> *YES THEY WERE.................GOOD OBSERVATION.........THEY WORK...BUT I PREFER THE SILVER ONES..........
> *


looking good


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 14 2008, 06:35 PM~10870876
> *looking good
> *


thanx homie....i been thinking of putting the springs in front to pick up the tires in mid air.........i dont use much coil so i can gain about 6" if it pulls them all the way up......whatcha think??............or would that not really be considered street anymore? :dunno:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 10:21 PM~10871899
> *thanx homie....i been thinking of putting the springs in front to pick up the tires in mid air.........i dont use much coil so i can gain about 6" if it pulls them all the way up......whatcha think??............or would that not really be considered street anymore? :dunno:
> *


Leafs or garage door springs ? I think you would be fine youre sucking up the wheels  more inches. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 14 2008, 11:22 PM~10872125
> *Leafs or garage door springs ? I think you would be fine youre sucking up the wheels  more inches. :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING LEAFS...AND EITHER CHROME OR GOLD THEM TO MATCH THE UNDERCARRIAGE.........BUT I HEAR THEY LOSE TENSION..........SO MAYBE THE GARAGE SPRINGS.....BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS UGLY............


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 11:25 PM~10872131
> *I WAS THINKING LEAFS...AND EITHER CHROME OR GOLD THEM TO MATCH THE UNDERCARRIAGE.........BUT I HEAR THEY LOSE TENSION..........SO MAYBE THE GARAGE SPRINGS.....BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS UGLY............
> *


I agree but whos ever higher on the ruler wins :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 14 2008, 11:36 PM~10872168
> *I agree but whos ever higher on the ruler wins :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2008, 12:25 AM~10872131
> *I WAS THINKING LEAFS...AND EITHER CHROME OR GOLD THEM TO MATCH THE UNDERCARRIAGE.........BUT I HEAR THEY LOSE TENSION..........SO MAYBE THE GARAGE SPRINGS.....BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS UGLY............
> *



oh the dilema the dilema lol


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 13 2008, 10:20 PM~10867285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ton are those coils.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

nice! that car gets up :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jun 15 2008, 08:55 AM~10872726
> *what ton are those coils.
> *


same set i have in my car and they are 4.5 ton


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ok..................ive gotten quite a few pms regarding koolaids coils..here are some vids and u decide which ones u guys like best........
1st the silver coils...............

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4uYDB6WbHw
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PgMv7IH1tRw

View My Video
View My Video
View My Video

the3.5 ton white coils

http://youtube.com/watch?v=prQ53lAVWL0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0

and the black ones were first posted in the beginning of this topic..........

theres a lot more vids but i think thats enough for u guys that pmd me 2 see for yourself which ones u think are better.....hope this helps u guys out..............


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think its hitting harder on them 4.5s :dunno: looks good either way,


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 08:53 AM~10878920
> *ok..................ive gotten quite a few pms regarding koolaids coils..here are some vids and u decide which ones u guys like best........
> 1st the silver coils...............
> 
> ...


this ***** here.....out huntin for fools lunch money and shit :biggrin: lookin good Mufasa


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2008, 09:00 AM~10878947
> *i think its hitting harder on them 4.5s :dunno: looks good either way,
> *


i agree.............they all take the car to the bumper , but i think the silvers work best..............but they take a long time to work like that.......about 2 weeks of smashing on them and then they perform like what u saw........they're pretty stiff when brand new.......the car will hop....but not hit the bumper hard.......

the 3.5 tons are real nice.............i like those 2nd best........but if i had no coils and a show the next day, i would buy the 3.5 white, break them in hop twice on them, charge the batts and hit bumper the next day , all day........the silvers take too long to get them to work the way i like.......make sense??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 16 2008, 09:44 AM~10879287
> *this ***** here.....out huntin for fools lunch money and shit  :biggrin: lookin good Mufasa
> *


thanx homie............nah..not huntin for nothin.......not here anyways...........  


been tryin to help out some people, but man....lots of haters on this site.........u should see the pms i get.... :0 

a lot asking for advise (which i do give)..u know first hand.......and then theres the haters saying i dont know shit, but yet i have a lot of people asking for advise.... :uh: , then theres the people that know whats up, and they tend to get upset because i have helped people out and gave out what they consider too much information.........its a no win situation..........cant please everybody...........and really i dont give a fuck , so i think ill just retire from this bullshit website.........but if i do....ill leave a video for all the haters.......for all those that think i have weight in the car..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Jun 15 2008, 11:08 AM~10873602
> *nice! that car gets up :0
> *


thanx homie.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 11:22 AM~10880060
> *thanx homie............nah..not huntin for nothin.......not here anyways...........
> been tryin to help out some people, but man....lots of haters on this site.........u should see the pms i get.... :0
> 
> ...


haters just mean you on somebody's mind dont let no bullshit ass typist get in the way of you having fun with it....i know i dont, its a cat out here that says he'll only hop for dough we cool and all but wheneva I'm out lurkin he's ghost....lol and my shit aint even dialed in like i want it


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 11:22 AM~10880060
> *thanx homie............nah..not huntin for nothin.......not here anyways...........
> been tryin to help out some people, but man....lots of haters on this site.........u should see the pms i get.... :0
> 
> ...


Dont let these ignorant fuckers run you off.Thats what lowriding is about,helping each other out.Im not an expert by any means but I dont think giving out a little information about coils is going to put anybody on the bumper.I have PMd KingFish a bunch of times and he ALWAYS answers my questions.You obviously know what youre doing so fuck the haters.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:53 AM~10878920
> *ok..................ive gotten quite a few pms regarding koolaids coils..here are some vids and u decide which ones u guys like best........
> 1st the silver coils...............
> 
> ...


u may want to let them folks know that u paint ur coils and thats why they are yellow and not silver, white or black when they are seen lol


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

you dont like the pink mach -3? Looks like you could put any coil and youre car and it would still work ... youre pump head sounds good


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 16 2008, 12:02 PM~10880418
> *haters just mean you on somebody's mind dont let no bullshit ass typist get in the way of you having fun with it....i know i dont, its a cat out here that says he'll only hop for dough we cool and all but wheneva I'm out lurkin he's ghost....lol and my shit aint even dialed in like i want it
> *


i hear u........i get the same shit out here..........mainly cryin i have weight in my speaker box.....but NO ONE EVER has put money down so i can take them out........i just dont have the temper to deal with little punks........besides...........i gave up enough info on how to get a car working.............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 16 2008, 12:19 PM~10880540
> *Dont let these ignorant fuckers run you off.Thats what lowriding is about,helping each other out.Im not an expert by any means but I dont think giving out a little information about coils is going to put anybody on the bumper.I have PMd KingFish a bunch of times and he ALWAYS answers my questions.You obviously know what youre doing so fuck the haters.
> *


nah homie.....aint no one running me off......i just see things from a different point of view sometimes.........thanx for the props..............oh and :thumbsup: to kingfish.......cool cat......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 16 2008, 12:38 PM~10880691
> *you dont like the pink mach -3? Looks like you could put any coil and youre car and it would still work ... youre pump head sounds good
> *


heres the car on machs....with no piston...video is lik 3 yrs old or more.........

View My Video

i like them....but i feel they are not the same anymore....remember the conversation we had at King Of Cali??


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 12:46 PM~10880751
> *heres the car on machs....with no piston...video is lik 3 yrs old or more.........
> 
> View My Video
> ...


Thats all ive ever ran in single pumps but the ones I have are like 3 to 4 years old. One of these days I want to try a piston and see if it helps that much ...when we were messing around with pistons it was in 03....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:26 PM~10880596
> *u may want to let them folks know that u paint ur coils and thats why they are yellow and not silver, white or black when they are seen  lol
> *


oh....u know i paint them to match the car........(pinstriping).......and was so no one would know what coils i ran........every edge u can gain in competition is good......  

but now im like fuck it..........i did what i did.......my cars been in like 5 magazines 6 videos, last count was like 26 trophies, won cash, won King Of Cali in my class this year,
went to AZ. Individuls picnic last year around nov. or dec. and took 1st place out there.....nosed up against cars in Az. at the sonics out there and beat them as well......beat people out here on the Shaw............one every hop in my class at the Gangs2Grace cruisenights in Chino, Ca. for like a year straight until they stopped having them....the list goes on.......i have nothing to prove to myself or anyone out there anymore...........oh , and the cars clean as fuck.......won best paint awards, sound system awards, best in show awards..etc..........and best of all ...DAILY DRIVER!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 16 2008, 12:49 PM~10880780
> *Thats all ive ever ran in single pumps but the ones I have are like 3 to 4 years old. One of these days I want to try a piston and see if it helps that much ...when we were messing around with pistons it was in 03....
> *


I LIKE THE OLD ONES....THEY WORK.........AND LAST DAMN NEAR FOREVER..........AND NEVER HAD A PAIR COLLAPSE..........

AND PISTON GAVE ME BETWEEN 2 TO 3 INCHES..............THATS IT..SOME BELIEVE IT WORKS MIRACLES....I DONT...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OH.........AND LIKE I STATED "IN MY CLASS".IM IN NO WAY SAYING THE CAR CANT BE BEAT.......OBVIOUSLY THERES CAR DOING WAY MORE INCHES OUT THERE.........SO LETS NOT GET THINGS TWISTED........ uffin:

EVEN I KNOW THINGS I CAN DO TO GET MORE INCHES OUT OF MY OWN CAR....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 12:56 PM~10880826
> *I LIKE THE OLD ONES....THEY WORK.........AND LAST DAMN NEAR FOREVER..........AND NEVER HAD A PAIR COLLAPSE..........
> 
> AND PISTON GAVE ME BETWEEN 2 TO 3 INCHES..............THATS IT..SOME BELIEVE IT WORKS MIRACLES....I DONT...
> *


Thats what we noticed in 03 .... I heard they were better now?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 02:54 PM~10880813
> *oh....u know i paint them to match the car........(pinstriping).......and was so no one would know what coils i ran........every edge u can gain in competition is good......
> 
> but now im like fuck it..........i did what i did.......my cars been in like 5 magazines 6 videos, last count was like 26 trophies, won cash, won King Of Cali in my class this year,
> ...



BIG PROPS HOMIE.


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

what kinda coils should i look at when im ready to juice my shit. itll be a daily 2 pump 8-10 batts. wanna be able to hop it 3 wheel, dont know if coils have anything to do with that. pretty sure 4 1/2 would go in front but not sure, any advice i can get would be cool.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 11:14 AM~10879966
> *i agree.............they all take the car to the bumper , but i think the silvers work best..............but they take a long time to work like that.......about 2 weeks of smashing on them and then they perform like what u saw........they're pretty stiff when brand new.......the car will hop....but not hit the bumper hard.......
> 
> the 3.5 tons are real nice.............i like those 2nd best........but if i had no coils and a show the next day, i would buy the 3.5 white, break them in  hop twice on them, charge the batts and hit bumper the next day , all day........the silvers take too long to get them to work the way i like.......make sense??
> *



so would you recomend the silver 4.5s for a cadillac?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 16 2008, 01:59 PM~10881298
> *Thats what we noticed in 03  .... I heard they were better now?
> *


not really...some work better than others i have noticed...but still same concept.......not much gain in my opinion.....but...i did notice a gain as i said earlier......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 16 2008, 02:23 PM~10881459
> *BIG PROPS HOMIE.
> *


thanx homie....right back at u............heard u doing thangs out that way.........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegalregal530_@Jun 16 2008, 02:39 PM~10881557
> *what kinda coils should i look at when im ready to juice my shit. itll be a daily 2 pump 8-10 batts. wanna be able to hop it 3 wheel, dont know if coils have anything to do with that. pretty sure 4 1/2 would go in front but not sure, any advice i can get would be cool.
> *


depends if u going for max inches or smooth ride and hop.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 16 2008, 02:54 PM~10881648
> *so would you recomend the silver 4.5s for a cadillac?
> *


right now, i would have to say it is what i would use..............BUT


I WAS ON THE PHONE EARLIER WITH SOMEONE THAT SAID THEY MIGHT GIVE ME SOME OF THERE COILS TO TEST OUT AND SEE HOW THEY STACK UP.........IF I GET SOME ILL TEST AND LET U GUYS KNOW......OR POST VIDS OF THEM AND THEN U GUYS DECIDE........


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 12:54 PM~10880813
> *oh....u know i paint them to match the car........(pinstriping).......and was so no one would know what coils i ran........every edge u can gain in competition is good......
> 
> but now im like fuck it..........i did what i did.......my cars been in like 5 magazines 6 videos, last count was like 26 trophies, won cash, won King Of Cali in my class this year,
> ...


 NICE SHIT HOMIE FUCK THEM HATERS GOT TWO WEEK TILL LOWRIDER HERE IN DENVER CAR WILL BE RUNNING IN THE NEXT DAY OR TWO WILL THE SILVER COILS BE OK FOR THE SHOW?????


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

will be on the road by wed.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM~10884996
> *NICE SHIT HOMIE FUCK THEM HATERS GOT TWO WEEK TILL LOWRIDER HERE IN DENVER CAR WILL BE RUNNING IN THE NEXT DAY OR TWO WILL THE SILVER COILS BE OK FOR THE SHOW?????
> *


thanx homie.....break them in and u should be fine..........


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 13 2008, 11:20 PM~10867285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i got in my big body with a full frame, heard they will work good but i wont know till my car is finish :uh:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 10:43 PM~10885915
> *thanx homie.....break them in and u should be fine..........
> *


 :thumbsup: the 29 is comn fast will c what happens thanks homie...


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10884903
> *depends if u going for max inches or smooth ride and hop.....
> *


a smooth hop an ride would be better, i dont really mind stiff rides though, id say id wanna meet halfway. n by the way its 82 regal.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegalregal530_@Jun 16 2008, 11:30 PM~10886149
> *a smooth hop an ride would be better, i dont really mind stiff rides though, id say id wanna meet halfway. n by the way its 82 regal.
> *


i used to run the machs from pro hopper................


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2008, 01:04 AM~10886247
> *i used to run the machs from pro hopper................
> *


those machs in that video looks like they worked real nice but squashed out easily although they still kept up


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2008, 12:04 AM~10886247
> *i used to run the machs from pro hopper................
> *


cool thanks, is that in the front and the rear? down the road im gonna be putting in a 305 in it will that matter?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illegalregal530_@Jun 17 2008, 02:17 AM~10886468
> *cool thanks, is that in the front and the rear? down the road im gonna be putting in a 305 in it will that matter?
> *


the size of the motor and style of car plays a part in ur coil choice. most people will run a stiffer coil in v-8 vehicles such as the 4 ton and 4.5 ton. and v-6s a 3 ton, 3.5 ton maybe even a 4 ton depending on how much added weight u have from the reinforcement. but in the end it really comes down to what works best in ur car. u can sit here and buy coils from various companies and get eitehr good ones or shit ones. but as u can see from layitlow we pretty much tell ya what coils worked and what ones sucked. best coils on the market in my opinion is gonna be koolaid, black magic and pro hoppers mach coils. but like i said before some coils will act differently in different cars. its what works best for ur car and ur setup


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

NOT TOO PUT ANYBODY ON BLAST BLACK MAGIC SELLS KOOLAID COILS


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 12:52 AM~10886416
> *those machs in that video looks like they worked real nice but squashed out easily although they still kept up
> *


and showtime yellow?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 12:54 PM~10880813
> *oh....u know i paint them to match the car........(pinstriping).......and was so no one would know what coils i ran........every edge u can gain in competition is good......
> 
> but now im like fuck it..........i did what i did.......my cars been in like 5 magazines 6 videos, last count was like 26 trophies, won cash, won King Of Cali in my class this year,
> ...


i seen it in the down video :thumbsup: lean like a cholo!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 17 2008, 01:24 PM~10889624
> *i seen it in the down video  :thumbsup: lean like a cholo!
> *


thanx homie....... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 17 2008, 02:23 PM~10889612
> *and showtime yellow?
> *


man i never had any luck with showtime coils though. my other friend did with their 1 coils, i tried the same set and couldnt get them to work to save my life lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

MUFASA is your car a V8?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 17 2008, 03:49 PM~10891126
> *MUFASA is your car a V8?
> *


v6


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 17 2008, 04:24 PM~10889624
> *i seen it in the down video  :thumbsup: lean like a cholo!
> *


HE'S A CELEBRITY NOW :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 17 2008, 06:40 PM~10891837
> *HE'S A CELEBRITY NOW :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :uh: :uh: my first video with that car was in 02 i think??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 17 2008, 08:12 PM~10892639
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2008, 08:14 PM~10892654
> *
> *


thanks for the help homie, in a few weeks when i really nail the timming im be breakin boyz off :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i run koolaid coils


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 17 2008, 08:26 PM~10892790
> *thanks for the help homie, in a few weeks when i really nail the timming im be breakin boyz off  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2008, 09:42 PM~10892976
> *
> *



they should have had u serving someone lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LPD_mRGegEI

2:15 into the video


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2008, 09:42 PM~10892976
> *
> *



MUFASA for president. whos with me lol


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 11:29 PM~10894819
> *MUFASA for president.  whos with me lol
> *


x2.You for vice president.Park both the rides on the front lawn of the White House.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 18 2008, 12:37 AM~10894873
> *x2.You for vice president.Park both the rides on the front lawn of the White House.
> *



shit id like to get some head in the oval office myself lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what kind of spring would you guys run in a 2 door box chevy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 18 2008, 12:55 AM~10894959
> *what kind of spring would you guys run in a 2 door box chevy
> *


v8 im assuming? its give the koolaid silver 4.5 ton a shot. i still have my set in my car and they are still working nicely...although the homie SUPREMEAIR has is car working nicely using some mach coils from pro hopper. but u do have ur options


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

got any video shots of your ride


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 18 2008, 01:02 AM~10894993
> *got any video shots of your ride
> *


who r u asking?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2008, 12:03 AM~10894999
> *who r u asking?
> *


you I wanted to see how well they work in your car


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 18 2008, 01:09 AM~10895031
> *you I wanted to see how well they work in your car
> *


shit i wish i had some good video to share, but i went up to orange cove and didnt put chains on my car and the ass end started to dance around like i had weight back there. best i did was 29 inches before the ass walked about. mufasas car is running the koolaid coils and working way better than me. i just know once the chains get on the car it should perform better. theres videos up in this topic of his car running them....


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10885934
> *this is what i got in my big body with a full frame, heard they will work good but i wont know till my car is finish :uh:
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 16 2008, 09:38 PM~10885881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 11:29 PM~10894819
> *MUFASA for president.  whos with me lol
> *


 :0 THANX , BUT NO THANX.............EVERYBODY ENDS UP HATING THERE PRESIDENT..............I HAVE ENOUGH HATERS OUT THERE............


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 10:51 AM~10896596
> *:0 THANX , BUT NO THANX.............EVERYBODY ENDS UP HATING THERE PRESIDENT..............I HAVE ENOUGH HATERS OUT THERE............
> *



hey but fuck if ur gonna get hated u could atleast clear $300,000 a year and have secret service for the rest of ur life lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MUST GO....TAKING UP 2 MUCH SPACE.............PM FOR PRICES...........HAVE 3 TON AND UP AND SOME COILS FOR REAR..........HAVE KOOLAID, MOREBOUNCE, PROHOPPER............SOME WHERE JUST TESTED, NEVER EVEN HOPPED AT SHOWS YET............


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10891223
> *v6
> *


im surprised the 4.5 ton work for you... i tried some broken in ones out of my cadi and couldnt get a v6 regal off the ground. changed to 3 tons and it worked a lot better.... my car had a lot of weight in the back though (4 pump 14 batt) :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10899501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 18 2008, 06:13 PM~10900706
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


lemme know if u need any for the 63 homie................or if u cut out the cutty.........


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

you were crazy as fuck when i met you and a few years later, you still the same, i'll see ya soon again homie. :biggrin: keep up the good work with the car.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:21 PM~10902389
> *you were crazy as fuck when i met you and a few years later, you still the same, i'll see ya soon again homie.  :biggrin: keep up the good work with the car.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: .....yep.............u know me.......................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:29 PM~10902457
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: .....yep.............u know me.......................
> *


 :biggrin: pretty soon :biggrin: 

hey, he stole my silver color on coils wtf...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 10:29 PM~10902457
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: .....yep.............u know me.......................
> *


so whats crackin with WATCHER. hows the man doin


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10899501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:32 PM~10902477
> *:biggrin: pretty soon :biggrin:
> 
> hey, he stole my silver color on coils wtf...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ........go take that up with him..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2008, 09:32 PM~10902481
> *so whats crackin with WATCHER.  hows the man doin
> *


right here.......eating his chicken sandwich............


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10902514
> *right here.......eating his chicken sandwich............
> *


dayum that sounds good too.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10899501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what they hittin for Chris


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 19 2008, 07:35 AM~10904521
> *what they hittin for Chris
> *


50.00 and up..............but if u want to really dial in ur car, ill work u a package deal on like 2 or 3 sets......lemme know.........


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hmmm never hurts to have more coils laying around! have you cut them to fit them in or do you run full stacks?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 09:58 AM~10905173
> *hmmm never hurts to have more coils laying around! have you cut them to fit them in or do you run full stacks?
> *


NEVER run full stacks...............i always cut my coils........


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 09:03 AM~10905210
> *NEVER run full stacks...............i always cut my coils........
> *


have you tried pro hopper 4 1/2 tons and if you have what do you think ? thanks


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Jun 19 2008, 10:06 AM~10905234
> *have you tried pro hopper 4 1/2 tons and if you have what do you think ? thanks
> *


i ran them 4 a while.............but not anymore...............ive heard rumors about them not being usa made anymore and price for me went way up on what i used to pay.............so i dont fuck with them no more............

note i said rumors, im not claiming anything...i would still try /use them if i got them for a good price again.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 01:03 PM~10905210
> *NEVER run full stacks...............i always cut my coils........
> *


well i've been to school once today!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 10:25 AM~10905383
> *well i've been to school once today!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL TAKE U THERE AGAIN IN A COUPLE OF HOURS.........


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

take it easy... i've already acquired a ton of homework for the next few weeks!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2008, 11:29 AM~10905427
> *take it easy... i've already acquired a ton of homework for the next few weeks!
> *


lol homework ur in luck. he gave me a fucking project to work on lol


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

lol its actually more of a project... i'll be presenting in front of the class when it's done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

lol its actually more of a project... i'll be presenting in front of the class when it's done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10902514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats a day-um.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 02:01 PM~10906661
> *Tell watcher he owes me a burrito
> Whats a day-um.... :biggrin:
> *



you know when u see a fine girl walkin by and u you DAYUM!!! lol


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Jun 19 2008, 12:06 PM~10905234
> *have you tried pro hopper 4 1/2 tons and if you have what do you think ? thanks
> *


 I RAN THOSE IN MY BROS V6 ALMOST A FULL STACK AND THEY BROKE, 

I CLOWNED THIER ASSES FOR NOT RESPONDING, I REALLY DONT HAVE SHIT TO PROVE TO ANYBODY ON THE NET EITHER .JUST UPSET THEY WOOF A BUNCH A SHIT LIKE THEY GOT TIGHT SHIT WHEN ITS WEAK AS FUCK.

CUZ IF IT WAS GOOD IM SURE THEY WOULD HIT ME WITH ANOTHER SET,

BUT THEN I WOULD HAVE TO POST UP A VIDEO OF THIER COILS SNAPPIN.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 12:10 PM~10905253
> *i ran them 4 a while.............but not anymore...............ive heard rumors about them not being usa made anymore and price for me went way up on what i used to pay.............so i dont fuck with them no more............
> 
> note i said rumors, im not claiming anything...i would still try /use them if i got them for a good price again.
> *


NO ITS TRUE WE SHOULDENT HAVE SNAPPED 4 1/2 TONS IN A V6 CUTTY.

WE USED THEM FROM A LOCAL GUY WHO HAD THEM, THEY WERE NEW IN THE WRAPPING.

I DONT THINK THEY WILL BE AROUND MUCH LONGER OVER THERE, BUT IF THEY KEEP SELLING STREET KITS AND GOING TO JAPAN THEY MIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10899501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you stay busy bro


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2008, 03:13 PM~10907631
> *looks like you stay busy bro
> *


i try homie............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10906661
> *Tell watcher he owes me a burrito
> 
> *


HE SAID DONT TRIP...............NEXT TIME U IN L.A.............

BUT HE SAYS U OWE US A FRAME AROUND CHRISTMAS TIME.......... :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

was that your car that was on the kid frost movie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

YES SIR..BUT PLEASE EDIT, MY LADY AINT GONNA APPRECIATE THAT COMMENT.LOL.........


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

was that your car that was on the kid frost movie


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

cars working as usual chris! i need to put some new coils in the cutlass ive been running the mach's for about 3-4 years now!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10909221
> *cars working as usual chris! i need to put some new coils in the cutlass ive been running the mach's for about 3-4 years now!
> *


damn....time for a change.....but u have the og ones, thats why they still work.......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2008, 04:31 PM~10907809
> *was that your car that  was on the kid frost FUCK FLICK
> *


OOOoohhh shit he didn't


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 06:54 PM~10909293
> *OOOoohhh shit he didn't
> *


 :0 :0 
[paybacks gonna be a motha .................Ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:56 PM~10909316
> *:0  :0
> [paybacks gonna be a motha .................Ron
> *


what ,I didn't do anything????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 19 2008, 07:04 PM~10909385
> *what ,I didn't do anything????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


good.......cuz neither did i in the other topic................ :0


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

For the Haterz!!! :0 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vG4IjwQZgEo

good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 19 2008, 03:31 PM~10907809
> *was that your car that  was on the kid frost  movie
> *


my bad bro I got you


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 05:30 PM~10865718
> *THIS IS FOR ALL THE TOPICS ON "HOW DO I BREAK IN MY COILS"...........I ONLY HAD ABOUT AN INCH OF PLAY WHEN I STARTED............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT5AYSYFuxw
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 05:30 PM~10865718
> *THIS IS FOR ALL THE TOPICS ON "HOW DO I BREAK IN MY COILS"...........I ONLY HAD ABOUT AN INCH OF PLAY WHEN I STARTED............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT5AYSYFuxw
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought the gray one's for my hearse I'm going to see what it dew! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

what if i dont even have a inch of play.. what if all that happens is when u hit the switch the wheels bow in?


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 12:54 PM~10880813
> *oh....u know i paint them to match the car........(pinstriping).......and was so no one would know what coils i ran........every edge u can gain in competition is good......
> 
> but now im like fuck it..........i did what i did.......my cars been in like 5 magazines 6 videos, last count was like 26 trophies, won cash, won King Of Cali in my class this year,
> ...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 9 2009, 09:08 AM~15025144
> *what if i dont even have a inch of play.. what if all that happens is when u hit the switch the wheels bow in?
> *


take your coils out and cut some off


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

cce 4 ton @@ 2 week and still no 2 inch hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
fuck u cce


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 9 2009, 09:04 AM~15025630
> *take your coils out and cut some off
> *


 thats what im trying to avoid.. im looking for any other alterative.. the last set that got cut enough for the car to get a couple inches ended up bottoming out just bearly ..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 13 2008, 10:20 PM~10867285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

OK


----------

